# Martin Still Collecting?



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

Is Martin from Canada still active here?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Ted, was "Martin" his Forum name or real name ...or both? Dave (martinus scriblerus) is still here but doesn't post very often. And then there was Larry from Calgary, but not seem him for a very long time....shame, as he had some really interesting electric time pieces.


----------



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

Actually I was referring to both of them...Martinus and Larry. Wonder how Larry is doing and if he still collects. What about Jared? Does he still post here? Also, does he totally disassemble all the watches he restores like Rene used to do, since is is Rene's replacement here in the states.? I know he purchased Rene's stock, so he must have lots of parts. I spoke to him on the phone once for a long period of time....nice guy.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm still here, but mostly as a lurker. My old stuff is generally of less interest to this forum. That's not a complaint or a judgement. It just is. And I have very little interest in newer stuff.

I am in contact with Jarett frequently. As was noted, he bought Rene's business. I am actually going to visit him next month as he has recently done some work for me. His work is excellent and he has parts that no one else has. Yes, he does a complete disassembly of the Hamiltons he repairs. I'll have him check into this thread and say hi.


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

Hello Ted,

Good to hear from you. I am staying pretty busy restoring the Hamilton Electric watches, and maintaining my website, http://unwindintime.com

It seems that I find little time to check the Forum, but am always happy to answer any questions if you contact me directly at [email protected] I am looking forward to Dave's visit next month. I have made a few special watches for him that I think he will enjoy.

I use the same techniques in the Hamilton Restorations that Rene taught me. I take each watch completely down, ultrasonically clean (actually with the same cleaning machine Rene used), inspect, re-assemble, lubricate, and adjust each watch. On all 505's, I also install a NOS D-Pin contact onto the balance. This helps them run like they did from the factory 50 years ago. Rene has been a great mentor to me over the years, and I still stay in contact with him frequently.


----------



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi, Jarett. I am really impressed....especially about the complete take down and the installation of the NOS D-Pin....that is truly outstanding! Paul does the same or similar, and even changes the crazy difficult Z-Pin! No wonder you are able to get the 30 second or less accuracy you always advertise. A true US heir to Rene's throne and rightfully so! Amazing.


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

Thanks Ted! The ability to install a NOS D-Pin is the key to making these watches run very well. When Rene trained me in the procedure, and sold me his remaining parts stock, he made my life much easier! He has been very gracious to me, and is always just a quick email or phone call away!

Jarett


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear Martin, may I also join you in a desire for some Watch Forum activity on the older watches. I realize that I myself have rarely covered watches much before 1900, and even then the references tend to be to the early history of some of the various watch companies I write about. I have written a major article about one of my heroes, Abraham-Louis Breguet, and a topic about the Waterbury Long Wind pocket watch, but that is about it. I also do enjoy trying to identify and discuss mystery pre-1900 watches posted on the Forum.

I have recently become increasingly interested in genuinely antique watches, but I think we are hampered by the lack of extant watches available to collect that pre-date about 1850. I do think that we are missing out badly in tending to focus on twentieth and twenty-first century watches, especially as the early history of watchmaking is a rich field where Britain played a huge part, and I plead guilty to ignoring this area of watch interest. Perhaps in the future this situation can be rectified, but it needs a certain quorum of members to maintain a lively dialogue on the earlier watches.


----------

